# pastry/bakery internship



## JasonLeung

hi guys,
I'm new here and I'm curious to know if there are local or foreign bakeries or patisseries in japan willing to accept internships.

I'm currently in university studying hospitality management and will be finishing in about a half a year or so. 

Might any of you know if they have certain criterias or qualifications I need to apply for one (if there is). I have finished my internship as a kitchen assistant for 6 months in penang as part of my study curriculum if you can consider it experience.

thanks in advance


----------

